# Screen Mirroring bei LG Smart TV deaktivieren



## RRe36 (7. Januar 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
Ich hab neulich bei einem neuen LG Smart TV bei mir in der Familie bescheid bekommen, dass sich ein Samsung Galaxy S4 mit dem Fernseher verbinden wollte obwohl ich da Bluetooth, WLAN und den ganzen Netzwerkkrempel da deaktiviert hatte und mir da beim durchschauen auch nichts weiteres derartiges oder Optionen speziell zum Mirroring/Screen Sharing ins Auge gestochen sind.

Wüsste hier jemand wie es trotzdem zu dem Mirroring Versuch eines fremden Gerätes kommen konnte?
Google spuckt mir leider nur Ergebnisse aus die Hauptsächlich für Samsung TVs sind und daher mehr oder weniger nutzlos sind.

Danke schon mal im Voraus für (hilfreiche) Antworten.


----------



## Ryle (7. Januar 2018)

Im Regelfall muss das am TV zunächst angewählt werden. Bei LG heißt das Feature Screen Share, eine Option dafür findet man bei den Input Optionen. Dort kann man je nach TV auch eine Listen Option an oder ausschalten um Screen Share, bei schon einmal verbundenen Geräten, schneller nutzen zu können.
Ist die Option ausgeschaltet kann man eigentlich nicht direkt von einem Smartphone eine Meldung oder Anzeige auf dem TV erzwingen.


----------



## RRe36 (7. Januar 2018)

Ok dann werd ich mir das noch mal anschauen. Ist ja schon ein bissel bescheuert das der ganze Funk-kram bei den Dingern standardmäßig aktiviert ist


----------

